# CTF RSG Ford Saarlouis



## Brenner H-J (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo, am Sonntag starten wieder unsere CTF Rund um dem Hoxberg schönes Wetter ist bestellt !!!
es gibt drei Strecken 20Km / 100Hm /// 40Km / 700Hm /// 56Km /1000Hm. Also für jeden was dabei.
Ich versuche euch auch dieses Jahr wieder Abwechslungsreiche Strecken zu präsentieren.
Hoffe ihr seit alle dabei.
Treffpunkt Ford Saarlouis ab 09:00h
Gruß
Jus


----------



## medicus41 (5. Juni 2014)

Noch nie dabei gewesen. Aber am Sonntag....


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## medicus41 (8. Juni 2014)

So, kurzes Statement. Sehr schöne Strecke habt ihr da ausgesucht. Verpflegung sehr gut, vor allem der Butterkuchen. Beschilderung war sehr gut, einziger kleiner Kritikpunkt war die Wegzeichnung nach VP2. Dort ging es ja dann nach kurzer Abfahrt nach rechts und dies war leider nur mit einem Pfeil angezeigt. Den sah ich natürlich  nicht und bin die ganze Abfahrt bis unten zur Strasse. Dann wieder rauf :-(( Aber egal, letztlich kam ich dann auch knapp an die 1000HM und 56km Streckenlänge. 
Ist bei mir jetzt fest im Terminkalender notiert.

PS: noch einen Besserungsgruss an den Biker welcher am Ende des Bikeparkes gestürzt war. Hoffentlich war es tatsächlich nur das Bike welches kaputt war.


----------



## sarakosa (8. Juni 2014)

Super Veranstaltung, Streck hat mir gut gefallen, Verpflegung war 1A. Bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei. 


Gesendet von meinem C64


----------



## saschakiefer (8. Juni 2014)

Auch von mir ganz dickes Lob. Super Strecke, super Orga, super Wegemarkierungen und hervorragende Verpflegung. Dass Teile der Gravity Strecke drin waren, war das Sahenhäubchen


----------



## Brenner H-J (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo, Danke für eure Anmerkungen sowohl positiv als auch negativ, werde mich bemühen im nächstem Jahr die Strecken noch attraktiver zu
gestalten u. den Rechs Abzweig nach VP2 auch auf dem Boden Markieren. Nochmals danke an alle die dabei waren.


----------



## kimirishjb (18. Mai 2015)

Pfingstsonntag ist es wieder mal so weit unsere 17 MTB Tour Rund um dem Hoxberg wird um 08:00h auf den Ford Werken in Saarlouis Kantine B1 gestartet.
Genehmigungen sind alle eingeholt, die Strecken 20, 41, 54 werd ich und mein Team die Woche noch Präparieren, freischneiden und beschildern bzw. Bodenmarkierungen anbringen.
Hoffe Ihr seit alle wieder dabei und bringt eure Freunde, Familie, Kinder usw. mit.  Schönes Wetter ist gemeldet und für das Leibliche wohl
wird auch bestens gesorgt sein.
also wir sehen uns am Sonntag 24.05.2015 am Srart.
Gruß
Jus


----------



## Tobilas (18. Mai 2015)

Eijoh! Ist eingeplant, wie immer ein Fest  Macht jedes Jahr Spaß!


----------



## georgh (18. Mai 2015)

Bin bei TROCKENHEIT dabei....einer MUSS ja den RADON/ROLO begleiten!
Er kennt sich joo nit soogudd aus


----------



## Tobilas (18. Mai 2015)

Bist bestens aufgehoben, Wetter wird genial!!☺️


----------



## fissenid (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo!

wollte mein RADON auch um den Hoxberg bewegen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kimirishjb (20. Mai 2015)

Alle Radon Bikes sind willkommen !. Natürlich aus andere Marken.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. Mai 2015)

Kennt jemand den ungefähren Streckenverlauf? Nur Hoxberg allein bringt mir nix...da wohn ich oben drauf und kenn jeden Kiesel


----------



## kimirishjb (20. Mai 2015)

Strecken sind auf  RSG Ford Saarlouis zu sehen u. zum runterladen. Einen Teil der CTF führt auch über eure Strecke.


----------



## kimirishjb (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo, Radon und Stihl haben euch Heute den Weg freigemacht. Morgen u. Samstag wird Ausgeschildert


----------



## fissenid (22. Mai 2015)

kimirishjb schrieb:


> Hallo, Radon und Stihl haben euch Heute den Weg freigemacht. Morgen u. Samstag wird Ausgeschildert


OHHHHH
Ein Skeen mit absenkbarer Stützen....... naja das gibt es bei mir erst beim 650B Skeen in 2016.....


----------



## kimirishjb (22. Mai 2015)

Geiles Teil macht Laune damit zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terenze (24. Mai 2015)

Schöne Strecke, hat Spass gemacht!Verpflegung war auch gut!Danke


----------



## Aldetruller (24. Mai 2015)

Merci Jus! Alles top!!!


----------



## Paddinho (24. Mai 2015)

Alles super...bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei!


----------



## speedbiker14 (25. Mai 2015)

Klasse Strecke und Top Finisher Station


----------



## kimirishjb (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
möchte mich mal bei allen bedanken, zunächst mal bei den beiden Försten die uns die Genehmigungen erteilt haben für unsere Strecke Danke !!!. Dann möchte ich mich natürlich bei allen die dabei waren bedanken !!! mit 280 Teilnehmern auf der CTF haben wir einen neuen Rekord erzielt. Super Leute Super. Denen die in diesem Jahr mal wieder viele Schilder abgerissen haben u. Bodenmakierungen abgedeckt haben möchte ich sagen ihr tut mir leid!!!!!.
Bis nächstes Jahr
Gruß
Jus.


----------



## Tobilas (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo, Jus!
Vielen Dank an die RSG Ford und die Leute, die diese CTF möglich machen! Mittlerweile ist die CTF Ford Saarlouis fester Bestandteil der jährlichen Mountainbike-Events, und das nicht ohne Grund: Immer prima Strecke, beste Strecken-Versorgung mit leckerem Kuchen und das Abhängen nach der Tour auf der Wiese vor der Kantine ist wirklich toll !! Eine Veranstaltung, die jedes Jahr Spaß macht und wir haben das alle wieder mal sehr genossen!
Ok, teilweise waren die Abiege-Markierungen direkt auf den Weg gesprüht, sodaß man nach gewisser Zeit nichts mehr erkennen konnte. Abgerissene Schilder hab ich selbst nicht gesehn. Insgesamt war die Strecke bestens ausgeschildert und markiert.
Aber trotzdem danke, und auch ein ausdrückliches Danke an die Förster, denn man merkt immer mehr, daß solche Veranstaltungen an fehlender Unterstützung seitens der Forstverwaltung scheitern, und das ist eine ganz schlechte Entwicklung! 
Also nochmals vielen Dank und bis nächstes Jahr! 
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Colonel Hogan (4. Juni 2017)

Servus, wer is eigentlich auf die grandiose Idee gekommen die CTF über einen angelegten, vom Forst lediglich geduldeten, neue Trail zu führen und das ganze auch noch wunderhübsch mit orangenen Pfeilen und diesen total umweltfreundlichen laminierten Schildern zu dekorieren?
Ich bin ja froh wenn die Trails den Leuten gefallen aber muss man diese Trails dann für ne Veranstaltung wie eine CTF nutzen und für jedermann sichtbar markieren?


----------



## kimirishjb (9. August 2017)

schbiker schrieb:


> Servus, wer is eigentlich auf die grandiose Idee gekommen die CTF über einen angelegten, vom Forst lediglich geduldeten, neue Trail zu führen und das ganze auch noch wunderhübsch mit orangenen Pfeilen und diesen total umweltfreundlichen laminierten Schildern zu dekorieren?
> Ich bin ja froh wenn die Trails den Leuten gefallen aber muss man diese Trails dann für ne Veranstaltung wie eine CTF nutzen und für jedermann sichtbar markieren?


----------



## kimirishjb (9. August 2017)

Wieso ist der neue vom Forst geduldete Trail nicht für alle befahrbar hat da jemand besondere rechte dran ?. Beschilder wurde er das auch jeder der die CTF mitfährt den den Trail auch findet. Die Schilder werden nach der Tour wieder demontiert also spätestens nach 4-5 Tagen entfernt, ein großer Schaden wir der Umwelt dardurch sicherlich nicht entstehen. Da die Beschilderung 2017 an einigen Stelle entfernt oder gedreht wurden hat auch nicht jeder den neuen geduldeten Trail gesehen oder befahren !.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. August 2017)

kimirishjb schrieb:


> Wieso ist der neue vom Forst geduldete Trail nicht für alle befahrbar hat da jemand besondere rechte dran ?. Beschilder wurde er das auch jeder der die CTF mitfährt den den Trail auch findet. Die Schilder werden nach der Tour wieder demontiert also spätestens nach 4-5 Tagen entfernt, ein großer Schaden wir der Umwelt dardurch sicherlich nicht entstehen. Da die Beschilderung 2017 an einigen Stelle entfernt oder gedreht wurden hat auch nicht jeder den neuen geduldeten Trail gesehen oder befahren !.


Is das dein Ernst?

Außerdem liegen diese laminierten Schilder immer noch im Wald verstreut...und nicht nur die von diesem Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kimirishjb (9. August 2017)

schbiker schrieb:


> Is das dein Ernst?
> Einen illegalen Trail bei ner CTF auszuschildern findest du also normal?
> Außerdem liegen diese laminierten Schilder immer noch im Wald verstreut...und nicht nur die von diesem Jahr.




Iss der Trail nun geduldet oder gesperrt, ilegal oder nur für dich (euch). Außerden liegen uns Genehmigungen der Förster für die eizelnen Strecken vor, ohne die eine Veranstaltung der Art nich durchzuführen wäre. 
Das die Schilder im Wald liegen musst du denen sagen die sie abreissen und dort hin werfen, Wanderer, Biker, usw. Leute die sich über sollche Beschilderung (Veranstaltungen 1 X Jahr) aufregen. Oder denen die nicht wollen das mann (ihre) Trails fährt. Wenn du noch Schilder finden solltest heb sie doch bitte auf und entsorg sie der Umwelt zu Liebe, wenn dir das zu viel ist sag mir wo die Stellen sind ich werde sie dann bei gelegenheit aufheben und Umweltgerecht entsorgen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. August 2017)

kimirishjb schrieb:


> Iss der Trail nun geduldet oder gesperrt, ilegal oder nur für dich (euch). Außerden liegen uns Genehmigungen der Förster für die eizelnen Strecken vor, ohne die eine Veranstaltung der Art nich durchzuführen wäre.
> Das die Schilder im Wald liegen musst du denen sagen die sie abreissen und dort hin werfen, Wanderer, Biker, usw. Leute die sich über sollche Beschilderung (Veranstaltungen 1 X Jahr) aufregen. Oder denen die nicht wollen das mann (ihre) Trails fährt. Wenn du noch Schilder finden solltest heb sie doch bitte auf und entsorg sie der Umwelt zu Liebe, wenn dir das zu viel ist sag mir wo die Stellen sind ich werde sie dann bei gelegenheit aufheben und Umweltgerecht entsorgen.


Der Forst kennt den Trail und duldet die Nutzung im privaten Rahmen solange keine Sprünge gebaut werden deswegen ist der Trail aber noch lange nicht legal, von daher ist es den Locals und allen gegenüber die den Trail fahren und zu schätzen wissen einfach ne Frechheit und das is nicht nur meine Meinung.

Das du uns jetzt noch unterstellen willst wir würden eure tollen laminierten Schilder abreissen passt dann ja in´s Bild das wir von euch als Veranstalter haben.


----------

